# And you thought Cairo was bad lol



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Next time you are stuck in a traffic jam, just think of the traumas inflicted on China's drivers.
Thousands of motorists have been caught up in a 60-mile tailback since August 14 - an incredible 11 days ago. And it could last a further three weeks.
While many motorists took detours, some ended up trapped for up to five days, sleeping in their cars and taking shifts behind the wheel.
Others played cards to pass the time and chatted by the roadside as 400 police were drafted in to ensure the communal road rage was kept in check.
And local traders made the most of the situation by setting up stalls and roaming from lorry to lorry selling their wares at exorbitant prices.


Read more: China traffic jam enters its 11th day as officials admit it could last another three weeks | Mail Online


----------

